# What would KG bring to the table?



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

If a trade were to go down with Marion For KG. What would Garnett really bring to the table? They are both great scorers although KG can create his own shot. Both excellent rebounders, KG still leading the league. KG is a superior passer but who takes the cake on defense? Marion was a DPOY contender this year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Would be a huge gamble because of Marion's ability to guard the C to the PG position. Not sure how this team would look with KG though.

I doubt KG gets traded unless he says something first. This is why I don't understand all those KG trade proposals and ideas. People should wait on that.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think KG is obviously a better player, but honestly I think Marion is a better fit for how we play. He can guard positions 1-4 effectivly, and does all the little things for us.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Nash
Bell
Marion
Stoudemire
Garnett

unbelieveable lineup.

ship out diaw, banks, james jones, kT, atls 1st pic nex year


for garnett, hudson


we'd might have to add a piece to juicy it up. maybe barbosa over banks?????? couldnt go down till midway through the season i believe. not sure if contracts work.

2 year dynasty i suppose?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What would KG bring to the table?

A championship.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

dont want kg here, like Carbo04 said, marion is a good fit for what we do. No doubt issues with playing kg and amare together in frontcourt. Besides, loading up a team with so much talent is always dangerous, it doesnt mean championship.

why on earth trade away KT>? every single time Kurt is being mentioned, but he is crucial to support the PF/C positions! You know, we have to get fundamental sometimes and rebound/defend and kurt is not someone id trade away. Amare wanted kurt, and together they seem a good combo. 

Keep barbosa. The only dispensible personell are banks for sure, and marks. I like rose and piatkowski, if dantoni ever decides to play them properly they can relieve our players...

Diaw was disappointing, but dont lose hope on the guy. We dont need many changes at all, just some adjustments, but we are a very good team with all-round potential if we take ourselves to the next level.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah look at the Lakers team of 2004


PG: Gary Payton
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Deavon George (sorry for spelling error)
PF: Karl Malone
C: Shaquille O'Neal (sorry for spelling error)

they got beat by the Detroit pistons a real team. 

But I live in minnesota and I would love KG to have a chance to go with your run and gun offense, don't know how it would work with KG but Kevin Garnett and Steve Nash would find a way.:cheers:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> What would KG bring to the table?
> 
> A championship.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know, but he'd probably have to bring his own chair.. my chairs aren't that tall...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

bircan said:


> dont want kg here, like Carbo04 said, marion is a good fit for what we do. No doubt issues with playing kg and amare together in frontcourt. Besides, loading up a team with so much talent is always dangerous, it doesnt mean championship.
> 
> why on earth trade away KT>? every single time Kurt is being mentioned, but he is crucial to support the PF/C positions! You know, we have to get fundamental sometimes and rebound/defend and kurt is not someone id trade away. Amare wanted kurt, and together they seem a good combo.
> 
> Diaw was disappointing, but dont lose hope on the guy. We dont need many changes at all, just some adjustments, but we are a very good team with all-round potential if we take ourselves to the next level.


KG is a baller. KT isn't as good of a defender as KG. KG can take the order, make the food, serve it, bus the tables, and clean up the kitchen. Put him with Amare? I love Marion too but KG is one of the best in the game, at almost everything. Plus KG is another guy to take shots in the clutch. Matrix doesn't do that.

Diaw? You know how much he's making when his extension kicks in? It's like 9 mil a year. Scrub scrub. I do want to give him like a half of a year and if he's not back then we deal him before the trade deadline. But I wouldn't be upset at all if we dealt him now and, idk picked up Yi :biggrin:.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> yeah look at the Lakers team of 2004
> 
> 
> PG: Gary Payton
> ...



Karl Malone was injured by the time they played the Pistons. GP never played for the Lakers. The team was just a depleated version of the dynasty teams by then. 

If somehow, KG goes to the Suns, they would instantly be the best team in the NBA.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Are you sayign that Payton never played for the Lakers as in he 'wasn't good so he's not considered a laker' or did you mean it in a literal sense.

If you ment it literally, then you must not have watched much basketball then lol


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Jammin said:


> Are you sayign that Payton never played for the Lakers as in he 'wasn't good so he's not considered a laker' or did you mean it in a literal sense.
> 
> If you ment it literally, then you must not have watched much basketball then lol


I'm pretty sure he meant that he never "played" (like the great player he is).


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

ok good haha.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

it depends. the only way i see KG landing here is if Amare goes.

so the suns may be good for the next three or four years...but when instead of losing just nash to old age and retirement, you lose nash and KG, probably at the same time.

then what?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that if Suns really want to improve, they should try to get KG.

Marion+Banks+Diaw (or KT)+Atlanta next year pick for Garnett and Hudson.

Get in Hudson a PG that can shoot well, and KG. Enough said.

Amare
KG
Diaw
Bell
Nash

or

Amare
KT
KG
Bell
Nash

with Barbosa coming off the bench... Good chance to take a title!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KG isn't going anywhere unless he says so. It's a waste of thought.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You wonder if he'd slow down the offense ala Carter did to the Nets..I've never seen him in a fast paced offense, I think he's best suited to a more deliberate, from the top of the key style. Defensively though you lose a lot IMO. Marion was a wildman, he caused a lot of Chaos defensively, not to mention he's a bit more versatile. Who's going to guard the star perimeter player now...if Marion goes?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> You wonder if he'd slow down the offense ala Carter did to the Nets..I've never seen him in a fast paced offense, I think he's best suited to a more deliberate, from the top of the key style. Defensively though you lose a lot IMO. Marion was a wildman, he caused a lot of Chaos defensively, not to mention he's a bit more versatile. *Who's going to guard the star perimeter player now...if Marion goes?*


ummm raja bell?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

According to a REALLY CLOSE source to the Wolves, KG asked to be traded, and the SUns and Wolves are in a very VERY serious trade talk to ship out Marion/Diaw/ATLPick/24 for Garnett/Jaric.

It's all over the RealGM boards. The guy who reported it has reported some large trades weeks before the rumors rose.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

My bad, I did forget about Bell, but the rest of my post remains. Bell isn't lockdown to the point where he can do it alone, and that's all you'd have on the perimeter.


----------

